# Vsti nach Formatierung konfigurieren



## sight011 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo, jetzt muss ich selber mal was fragen! 

Und zwar hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob man bei Cubase irgendwo festlegen kann, wo der Vst/Vsti Ordner liegt! Ohne es neu installieren zu müssen! Bitte um genaue Anweisung.


Greetz a.


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2008)

Kann ein moderator diesen Beitrag löschen!! Hat sich erledigt!!


----------

